# Puffer Fish facts



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I've come across several threads from time to time where members are asking about puffers in a community aquarium. The answer is usually, not a good idea. Here is some information on how to best look after them, and what they need. I thought I'd post this in the general freshwater fish section rather than the puffer section since the initial question is usually raised generally.

How to keep dwarf puffers | Features | Practical Fishkeeping


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Good article, it was a challenge to get my dwarf puffer to eat frozen bloodworms instead of just snails. That red eye puffer looks so cool.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Awesome link, just in time for me, im setting up a puffer tank right now. Thanks a bunch Byron!


----------



## fish56 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you for your discussion here.I like your way of discussion.But i am not discussing about only puffer fish facts in fact i am discussing about Fish facts.Fish are fascinating creation. They are beautiful, harmless, harmful, ugly, strong, sharp; intelligent in short fish of different species possess these qualities. If we go below water, we find many beautifully colored fish, and going deeper and deeper into the sea we find amazing and strange species of fish.


----------

